# Free Keg



## shane.s (14/12/12)

Hey Guys,

Just noticed this website. Anyone delt with them before. there is a keg up for Raffle. Just registered.

http://www.ozhomebrew.com.au

Anyone know anything about it

Thanks


----------



## mxd (14/12/12)

is this our site


----------



## Cocko (14/12/12)

Interesting choice for a first post.... <_<


----------



## tricache (14/12/12)

Spam to get people to your own forum much <_<


----------



## mxd (14/12/12)

from whois, it would appear the domain

Registrant Contact Name	Shane S.......


could satisfy a login name of the OP.

poor form.


----------



## tricache (14/12/12)

mxd said:


> from whois, it would appear the domain
> 
> Registrant Contact Name	Shane S.......
> 
> ...



Proof for me...*cough* *cough* admins? :angry: h34r:


----------



## sponge (14/12/12)

Yea, real cheap personal plug...

I'll take the free keg for the poor form.


----------



## Punkal (14/12/12)

shane.s said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just noticed this website. Anyone delt with them before. there is a keg up for Raffle. Just registered.
> 
> ...



I don't know anything about it, can you tell us anything about it, it is your website after all.


----------



## glenwal (14/12/12)

I've had limited dealings with them. The owner tends to spam other forums trying to boost his own traffic <_< . I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## real_beer (14/12/12)

shane.s said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just noticed this website. Anyone delt with them before. there is a keg up for Raffle. Just registered.
> 
> ...


Hi shane.s,

Welcome to the forum. 
Whatever you do don't have anything to do with them!!! The owner has been exposed as being very deceitful & unworthy of being trusted. 
I think you may find he will probably even win the raffle himself <_< 

Cheers :icon_cheers:


----------



## tallie (14/12/12)

That website's got everything! 404's, hotlinking images (from coopers.com.au), broken links, typos, unchanged template text, two Irish ales! And a free keg for one raffle winner!

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## QldKev (14/12/12)

So it sounds like a place that may try and pull one over you... :angry:


----------



## brad81 (14/12/12)

I couldn't find anywhere to register my credit cards  

What does Shane mean in Swahili?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (14/12/12)

One way to start a lasting relationship :lol:


----------



## jaypes (14/12/12)

Wow, crap site - forum is horrendous to say the least.

Recipes section - one can this one can that - any fool can use google, no need to put them all in once place especially if they are tinned ones - most folk here brew from grain (in case you didn't know)

All in all - 1/10

Get it sorted before you launch ANY site and if you are going to spruik on well known sites such as this be ready for some valuable criticism

</my2c>


----------



## geneabovill (14/12/12)

Where's the VB recipe?!


----------



## shane.s (14/12/12)

Sorry Guys I don't understand what you are talking about. What is Whois and I wont bother asking anymore questions on here. I don't know what you guys are talking about.



Have a great day


----------



## Verbyla (14/12/12)

:icon_vomit:


----------



## Wolfy (14/12/12)

shane.s said:


> Sorry Guys I don't understand what you are talking about. What is Whois and I wont bother asking anymore questions on here. I don't know what you guys are talking about.


You don't need to understand, just click the link that mxd posted earlier, fill in the captcha code, and you will see that the person who owns the domain has the same name as you.

But from what others have said in this thread, it might be a good thing that you're not going to bother asking questions - or even posting on here in the future.


----------



## real_beer (14/12/12)

shane.s said:


> Sorry Guys I don't understand what you are talking about. What is Whois and I wont bother asking anymore questions on here. I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day


I think Whois is on first and What is on second, or it could be the other way round, I'm not sure. In fact I'm now so confused I'm not sure of anything anymore!

Yes everyone have a great day, I agree with that a least.


----------



## jaypes (14/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> Where's the VB recipe?!


Easy

1 can of shit
200gm of arse steeped for 4 weeks

Stir

Enjoy :icon_vomit:


----------



## Mattress (14/12/12)

C'mon guys,
he could be genuine, just trying to help out his fellow brewers.


On another note, I am SO looking forward to Santa coming next week.
I saw him at the shops today and gave him my list.


----------



## jaypes (14/12/12)

OK

The free keg full of my favourite beer - who is going to brew that?

Sorry for the mere formalities


----------



## shane.s (14/12/12)

Wolfy I don't know what your problem is but I was just trying to start a discussion I think the website is shit too. There is no need to be a complete D%$K head about it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (14/12/12)

Bahaha welcome to AHB!


----------



## bignath (14/12/12)




----------



## donburke (14/12/12)

you forgot something


----------



## bignath (14/12/12)

donburke said:


> you forgot something
> 
> View attachment 59346




:lol: :lol: 
Just 'cause you can hit the target, doesn't mean your packing heat....


----------



## donburke (14/12/12)

Big Nath said:


> :lol: :lol:
> Just 'cause you can hit the target, doesn't mean your packing heat....




when the target is mounted on a wall 5 metres away, i'd say thats packing some heat

:icon_cheers:


----------



## real_beer (14/12/12)

shane.s said:


> Sorry Guys I don't understand what you are talking about. What is Whois and I wont bother asking anymore questions on here. I don't know what you guys are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day


Being serious mate, this post you made here was your opportunity to man up & admit you've gone about this the wrong way.
No one can understand why all the smoke & mirrors. 
Honesty is the best policy if your a retailer on this site.


Wait a live update..................
Actually I must apologise to you I've just this minute had another look at the whois site and it appears a 'James Smith' is in charge.
I'm very sorry for casting any dispersions on your character, please forgive me. I feel really bad, welcome to the forum shane.s

NOT! That doesn't fool anyone who saw the original link.


----------



## chunckious (14/12/12)

He's just so sneaky.


----------



## GuyQLD (14/12/12)

Chunkious said:


> He's just so sneaky.



IT'S A TARP


----------



## Florian (14/12/12)

I want a tarp too!


----------



## matho (14/12/12)

nothing wrong with a good tarp


----------



## chunckious (14/12/12)

I used to work with a James Smith.He later changed his name to Tarpy Tarp.


----------



## kenlock (14/12/12)

real_beer said:


> Being serious mate, this post you made here was your opportunity to man up & admit you've gone about this the wrong way.
> No one can understand why all the smoke & mirrors.
> Honesty is the best policy if your a retailer on this site.
> 
> ...



Obviously debra's fault. She's no longer the contact email. Must of been fired.


----------



## real_beer (14/12/12)

kenlock said:


> Obviously debra's fault. She's no longer the contact email. Must of been fired.


She probably doesn't like liars either so refused to hide the subterfuge. Good on yer Deb :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## GuyQLD (14/12/12)

real_beer said:


> She probably doesn't like liars either so refused to hide the subterfuge. Good on yer Deb :icon_chickcheers:



Pass the popcorn dammit. I'm hungry.


----------



## chunckious (14/12/12)

Friday nite home brews and a AHB witch hunt. What a pairing. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Wolfy (14/12/12)

shane.s said:


> Wolfy I don't know what your problem is but I was just trying to start a discussion I think the website is shit too. There is no need to be a complete D%$K head about it.


I have no problem, I was was enhancing your understanding of domain registration, whois and related services - that anyone can see and use.

Now _after _*mxd *posted the link, and I alerted you to the fact that the domain owner has the same name as you, the whois details have been changed!
To me that is a blatant, clear and obvious indication that you are a devious, lying and conniving twat who made this post in an effort to promote their own shit website (your words not mine, I have no intention of visiting said website) but got caught out doing so, and now is not man enough to own up to it.


----------



## GuyQLD (14/12/12)

Wolfy said:


> I have no problem, I was was enhancing your understanding of domain registration, whois and related services - that anyone can see and use.
> 
> Now _after _*mxd *posted the link, and I alerted you to the fact that the domain owner has the same name as you, the whois details have been changed!
> To me that is a blatant, clear and obvious indication that you are a devious, lying and conniving twat who made this post in an effort to promote their own shit website (your words not mine, I have no intention of visiting said website) but got caught out doing so, and now is not man enough to own up to it.



Ha! You said twat. And I'm drunk. 

Also, what were we talking about? Or that's right. Bads. Otherwise knowns as people who fail.


----------



## bigfridge (14/12/12)

From the AHB Forum guidelines


> 8. Advertising of beer related material is permitted at the discretion of the site administrators, providing the individual uses the correct sub forum, and requests to be identified as a Retailer.
> 
> ...
> 
> 10. The posting of unrelated advertising, unsolicited messages or any referral programs is not permitted without prior approval from the website Administrator.


----------



## jaypes (14/12/12)

I think our named Smithy Smith of Smith Street Smithfield is a shifty



> What is a whois?



And the record changes in mere minutues after being caught out.

Please, we are amongst other things homebrewers - but we are not complete ******* retards


----------



## sp0rk (14/12/12)

A keg of MY choice?
Ok, I'll have a keg of Westvleteren 12 thanks!


----------



## Punkal (14/12/12)

sp0rk said:


> A keg of MY choice?
> Ok, I'll have a keg of Westvleteren 12 thanks!



That is a very good choice. I have never had it but I do want it. I have almost ordered it online a few time. It has ether been sold out at the time or I could not justify the cost once i got to the online checkout and postage was added.

Hmmm think i will have a look for it now.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (14/12/12)

Florian said:


> I want a tarp too!


Ok I'm now stocking Tarps. In fact I'm having a tarp raffle. Drawn on New Year's Eve people!!


----------



## Punkal (14/12/12)

donburke said:


> you forgot something
> 
> View attachment 59346



Is it the type of tart that will stop people hitting this from across the room?


----------



## Wolfy (14/12/12)

CONNOR BREWARE said:


> Ok I'm now stocking Tarps. In fact I'm having a tarp raffle. Drawn on New Year's Eve people!!


Woo! I need a tarp.
Is there some shitty fake website for me to visit and register for the free tarp?


----------



## real_beer (15/12/12)

CONNOR BREWARE said:


> Ok I'm now stocking Tarps. In fact I'm having a tarp raffle. Drawn on New Year's Eve people!!


Whois you? 
Is your raffle drawn New Year's Eve 2012, or some vague New Year you'll decide upon in the distant future? 
Is the tarp in your raffle able to be used for practicing safe tarping, or is it old deteriorating stock with holes in it?
Most importantly if you've registered on your own website to win the tarp yourself have you made sure no electronic evidence is left that points to you as being a naughty boy?

Nuff said if your clean I'll take 2 tickets please.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (15/12/12)

real_beer said:


> Whois you?
> Is your raffle drawn New Year's Eve 2012, or some vague New Year you'll decide upon in the distant future?
> Is the tarp in your raffle able to be used for practicing safe tarping, or is it old deteriorating stock with holes in it?
> Most importantly if you've registered on your own website to win the tarp yourself have you made sure no electronic evidence is left that points to you as being a naughty boy?
> ...


Ok now sold out of tarps


----------



## Westaussiebrewer (15/12/12)

More beer more beer more beer more beer 

We all needs more beers  

Over and out


----------



## jammer (15/12/12)

jaypes said:


> Easy
> 
> 1 can of shit
> 200gm of arse steeped for 4 weeks
> ...



That is too funny!Or if you wanted to bump up the abc, you could use 2 cans of arse?


----------



## real_beer (15/12/12)

CONNOR BREWARE said:


> Ok now sold out of tarps


Bugger Me! I thought tarps were used to cover things up.
In your link a number 1 tarp must surely be almost the norm these days. 
A number 4 tarp would be excellent to take along for a number 6 tarp at the next prostrate check.
I'd love a really good number 10 tarp without a number 7 tarp, they just spoil the pleasure too much.
Thinking about it a bit more, a lot of people these days probably seek out to mix a number 1 with a number 10 tarp for a bit of experimentation, in which case I vigorously advise safe tarping habits by including a number 7 tarp. 

Good luck to all the ticket holders.

PS. update: All the kegs are now cleaned & ready for use & no brewer was harmed in the process :icon_cheers:


----------



## Robbo2234 (15/12/12)




----------



## jammer (15/12/12)

Robbo2234 said:


>



That's enough now. I've wet myself and thrown up from laughing!Surely the funniest thread ever. I didn't win the keg. Or the tarp.


----------



## NewtownClown (15/12/12)

Just had a look at their ebay items for sale and their feedback score. 
They dont know the best way to promote a new business but they know how to collect aliases - on ebay they are Tracy-Macca

Selling fake Oakley's tch tch


----------



## Wolfy (15/12/12)

jammer said:


> I didn't win the keg. Or the tarp.


Try to realize the truth.
What truth?
There is no keg.


----------



## jaypes (15/12/12)

[[email protected] ~]# whois ozhomebrew.com.au
[Querying whois.ausregistry.net.au]
[whois.ausregistry.net.au]
Domain Name: ozhomebrew.com.au
Last Modified: 14-Dec-2012 08:30:34 UTC
Registrar ID: No Tarps Here, but a free keg full of your fav up for grabs
Registrar Name: Smitho Smithy Smithson Simpleton
Status: Sort of OK, got smoked on AHB.com


----------



## Diesel80 (15/12/12)

jaypes said:


> [[email protected] ~]# whois ozhomebrew.com.au
> [Querying whois.ausregistry.net.au]
> [whois.ausregistry.net.au]
> Domain Name: ozhomebrew.com.au
> ...



LOL.

Registrar: James, Jame Bond Smith

totally owned really, enjoyed this thread. Nerds make beer too [email protected]


Cheers,

D80


----------



## NewtownClown (15/12/12)

Punkal said:


> That is a very good choice. I have never had it but I do want it. I have almost ordered it online a few time. It has ether been sold out at the time or I could not justify the cost once i got to the online checkout and postage was added.
> 
> Hmmm think i will have a look for it now.




Do you mean the 8? The 12 is normally only sold at the abbey by appointment only and then you had to sign a certificate promising not to sell it on...
It was released in minimum quantities in the US and some other countries yesterday for the first time, peopled queued for hours in the cold!

$90 for a six pack and two glasses...


----------



## NewtownClown (15/12/12)

Best beer in the World Finally Released


----------



## sp0rk (15/12/12)

You've been able to buy it online for ages

http://shop.belgianshop.com/acatalog/info_3_PB230911.html


----------



## NewtownClown (15/12/12)

sp0rk said:


> You've been able to buy it online for ages
> 
> http://shop.belgianshop.com/acatalog/info_3_PB230911.html



Guess you can't believe the press or a trappist monk all the time...

http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/world...topstories.html


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (15/12/12)

NewtownClown said:


> Guess you can't believe the press or a trappist monk all the time...
> 
> http://gma.yahoo.com/blogs/abc-blogs/world...topstories.html


Never trust a bloke in a dress thats selling religion.
Nev


----------



## sp0rk (15/12/12)

I would guess that the ones with labels on the bottles (like my link) are bought from the monastary, labelled and then onsold
from what i understand, they don't have labels on them if you buy them at the monastary


----------



## jaypes (16/12/12)

This thread seems to have skewed off topic but i have to ask
Any tarps left?


----------



## geneabovill (16/12/12)

jaypes said:


> Easy
> 
> 1 can of shit
> 200gm of arse steeped for 4 weeks
> ...



I fermented it at 30C but the airlock wasn't bubbling, so I threw some bakers yeast in there. Will that taste okay?


----------



## QldKev (16/12/12)

We all should go register at that other forum and stir shit. h34r:


----------



## jaypes (16/12/12)

geneabovill said:


> I fermented it at 30C but the airlock wasn't bubbling, so I threw some bakers yeast in there. Will that taste okay?



Haha
Sure. You are doing everything right!


----------



## jaypes (16/12/12)

QldKev said:


> We all should go register at that other forum and stir shit. h34r:


I just registered as Shane S
Heres my first post;
Hi guys
I just stumbled across this site
Www. Aussiehomebrewer.com
Anyone seen it?



Its not getting old!


----------



## QldKev (16/12/12)

jaypes said:


> I just registered as Shane S
> Heres my first post;
> Hi guys
> I just stumbled across this site
> ...



hahaha

:lol:


----------



## geneabovill (16/12/12)

Johnny.danger (not my real name) just asked: "Anyone got a recipe for a tarpist ale? No answer so far ...


----------



## Robbo2234 (16/12/12)

More tarps? Ok

The original



The tarp, check the subtitles.





......don't judge me!


----------



## QldKev (16/12/12)

I should register as Tarpie


----------



## InCider (16/12/12)

:lol:


----------



## Rowy (16/12/12)

I might register as CEUNTE..........


----------



## real_beer (16/12/12)

InCider said:


> :lol:


InCider if your avatar's a tarp it wouldn't bother me! :icon_drool2:


----------



## brettprevans (16/12/12)

What a shit website.
Apparently thete are only 6 types of beer and low and mid strenghth are two types. 
Hes obviously modding as yoir posts have disappeared. I was goinv to go on troll as well but not much point if he mods them.


----------



## chunckious (16/12/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> What a shit website.
> Apparently thete are only 6 types of beer and low and mid strenghth are two types.
> Hes obviously modding as yoir posts have disappeared. I was goinv to go on troll as well but not much point if he mods them.



You cant troll a barren wasteland


----------



## jaypes (16/12/12)

jaypes said:


> I just registered as Shane S
> Heres my first post;
> Hi guys
> I just stumbled across this site
> ...


Actually no i didnt do that
I am a massive liar
I am man enough to own up
Sorry
Haha


----------



## InCider (16/12/12)

real_beer said:


> InCider if your avatar's a tarp it wouldn't bother me! :icon_drool2:




She's my tarp of girl!


----------

